# Britains Got Talent (Sun 24th May)



## DeeFox (25 May 2009)

I think Susan Boyle was a bit nervous last night - wasn't pitch perfect.  I loved the dance group Diversity, thought they were very original and entertaining.  And, dare I say, better than Susan..!  I don't suppose there is any chance now of Susan Boyle not winning given all the hype there has been about her?


----------



## Graham_07 (25 May 2009)

Both Susan Boyle and the little girl Natalie had terrible songs ( who picks them ? ) which did neither of them justice to their voices as from the first night. Diversity should be in the final. I doubt that Susan Boyle is the most talented on the show however she is well placed to be in the final.


----------



## truthseeker (25 May 2009)

No matter who has the most talent the winner will be who can be marketed best and most money made out of (sorry to be so cynical but Simon Cowell is involved.....).

Given the Susan Boyle hype there is potential for a lot of money. She will hit the Paul Potts market well, and is perfect family entertainment to present at the Royal Variety.

She would need some polish though and please god someone tell her to stop doing the '(un)sexy wiggle thing' as it just looks bad!!! She also needs to stop wandering randomly around the stage. I thought the hair/make up/dress looked great on her last night - theres definitely potential for full image makeover into grande dame type look.

I thought the song choice for the little girl last night was a disaster. 

I do wish the two dancing guys with the masks had not bothered to wear shirts AT ALL for their performance 

Personally I love the counter tenor - will be interested to see how he gets on this week, he will never win though because there is little or no market outside the operatic world for someone like him - unless he can sing contemporary music well.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 May 2009)

DeeFox said:


> I don't suppose there is any chance now of Susan Boyle not winning given all the hype there has been about her?



I'm inclined to agree. I'd say though, that knowing the eyes of the world were upon you would make even the most professional singer nervous so she did very well. I loved Diversity too but I'm holding out to see how Mr Pugh does (was surprised because Piers hinted he might not get this far!)

Getting back to Susan Boyle though, I'm not keen on her. She keeps doing this "sexy" shimmy of her hips and her attitude just grates me. Could be a scot thinking a fellow scot isn't representing herself very well though.

Added bit:
crossed post with truthseeker, so glad I'm no alone with the wiggle. It's considered a very low class thing to do back in the homeland.


----------



## truthseeker (25 May 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> It's considered a very low class thing to do back in the homeland.



And in this homeland 

Who would you like to see win Bubbly?

And anyone know the line up for tonight?


----------



## mathepac (25 May 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> ... I'd say though, that knowing the eyes of the world were upon you would make even the most professional singer nervous so she did very well...


I'd suggest more like the eyes of the "News of the World" and "Sunday World".

Some of us have  sense enough not to subscribe to Simon's next exploitative money-making scheme.

Its worrying that the thinking leading to the the early 20th-century British newspaper headline "Fog over [English] Channel - Europe Cut Off" pervades AAM in a post-colonial world.


----------



## Phibbleberry (25 May 2009)

Tonight is yer man Pugh, the other great dance group (can't remember the name, but Simon loved them the first time round), the something honeyz dancers, the dude with the fishbowl on his head...not sure the others, saw the line up last night, but having monday morning brain relapse...

I think Susans playing on the dizzy-mare tag now - all that wandering/confusion seemed so staged when she suddenly erm, composed herself and started doing that god-awful wiggle!

Disgusted that the little drummer lad didn't make it and the like of that yoke with the ears and Darth what-cha-ma-call him did..


----------



## truthseeker (25 May 2009)

Phibbleberry said:


> Disgusted that the little drummer lad didn't make it and the like of that yoke with the ears and Darth what-cha-ma-call him did..



Ah but they have to include a bit of cannon fodder for them to buzz off during the show. 

Thought the comments to the guy with the drill in his nose were very bad - the act was revolting (IMO) but his outfit was brilliant and even his missus who has not been blessed with much in the looks department looked great for what the act was. 

I love the fishbowl dude - dont think his act is brilliant but he just seems like such an enthusiastic puppyish sound chap!


----------



## DeeFox (25 May 2009)

Phibbleberry said:


> I think Susans playing on the dizzy-mare tag now - all that wandering/confusion seemed so staged when she suddenly erm, composed herself and started doing that god-awful wiggle!


 
I believe her "daftness" is genuine - but she needs to be marketed and coached carefully if she is to have a musice career.  Keep the oddness but, for the love of God, lose the off putting hip movements.

Another thing - I found it annoying when Amanda picked the ten year old over Diversity.  The group were clearly better but I suppose it all adds to the drama... It's just that bit too contrived.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 May 2009)

truthseeker said:


> And in this homeland
> 
> Who would you like to see win Bubbly?



Veering towards the Pugh guy, but I also like Diversity. Would be behind Susan if she didn't wiggle her own so much 



mathepac said:


> Some of us have  sense enough not to subscribe to Simon's next exploitative money-making scheme.



Some of us work hard and need a bit of entertainment to help us unwind. Anyway, you can't vote from here so they don't get money out of us that way. Each to their own I say.


----------



## deedee80 (25 May 2009)

I agree with Phibbleberry, seemed all very staged to me and I didn't really warm to her last night.  There was no shock factor or surprise that she got through.  The fact that people presume the competition is already won will go against her now as people won't be as inclined to vote for her.


----------



## truthseeker (25 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> Some of us have  sense enough not to subscribe to Simon's next exploitative money-making scheme.



I never really understand people who sneer at other peoples choice of entertainment. I always think its some kind of insecurity when someone has to feel as though they are superior to others.

Personally I dont care what people enjoy as entertainment - each to their own and all that.

Bubbly - like the Pugh guy but think the whole nerves thing is played up a bit much. I mean, if he has heard himself singing *and he has supposedly sang on the West End already* then I dont know why he seemed so surprised last time 

I dont really dig any of the dance groups, nothing wrong with them, just not my thing......


----------



## mathepac (25 May 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I never really understand people who sneer at other peoples choice of entertainment. I always think its some kind of insecurity when someone has to feel as though they are superior to others.
> 
> Personally I dont care what people enjoy as entertainment - each to their own and all that...


and I've never understood posters without a sense of humour or the ability / willingness to read through a full post and who choose to take quotations out of context.

First of all this is Shooting the Breeze and secondly my full post was followed by the emoticon  which would lead a reasonable person to an interpretation different to yours. But then again maybe my expectations of reasonableness are too high.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> First of all this is Shooting the Breeze and secondly my full post was followed by the emoticon  which would lead a reasonable person to an interpretation different to yours. But then again maybe my expectations of reasonableness are too high.



Not to be pedantic or anything but I didn't read it the way you intended at all, it looked to me like the emoticon was only connected to the last sentence.



mathepac said:


> Its worrying that the thinking leading to the the early 20th-century British newspaper headline "Fog over [English] Channel - Europe Cut Off" pervades AAM in a post-colonial world.



Which to be perfectly honest, I didn't have a clue what you were talking about  


I think, however, we're all agreed we're on a light forum, this is a light topic which a few people are enjoying participating in. Let's just move along and not get bogged down in anything more serious. 

Now, tell me..because I was out at work and forgot to skyplus..........who got through last night!


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> ... *eyes of the world*  ...


 on UTV ?  hence my attempted funny, which obviously failed miserably  ...


mathepac said:


> ... Its worrying that the thinking leading to the the early 20th-century British newspaper headline "Fog over [English] Channel - Europe Cut Off" pervades AAM in a post-colonial world.


----------



## DeeFox (26 May 2009)

Another dance group called ************************* go through last night - they are absolutely excellent. Very hard to pick between ************************* and Diversity from previous night - I would choose Diversity as they bring a lot of humour into their dancing.
The judges choice was between a singer called Sean - 17 year old with a great voice and a ventriloquist.  They picked the singer.  
I didn't watch all of it last night as there is way too much good tv on a Monday but some of the other acts looked very poor - particularly the "dancer" with the big belly....Yeuuugrh!


----------



## Ash 22 (26 May 2009)

I think it is a bit unfair on those who will be in the last semi final on Thursday night and then into the final on Saturday night. They won't have as much time to prepare as the earlier winners. I'm thinking in particular of the girl with the dog who was absolutely fantastic. Whatever about a singer but trying to get a dog to do a brand new routine would not be easy.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> on UTV ?  hence my attempted funny, which obviously failed miserably  ...



Not to worry, I do laugh at *some* of your jokes 

So Pugh didn't get through? I forgot about him previously appearing in the West End....


----------



## truthseeker (26 May 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> I think it is a bit unfair on those who will be in the last semi final on Thursday night and then into the final on Saturday night. They won't have as much time to prepare as the earlier winners. I'm thinking in particular of the girl with the dog who was absolutely fantastic. Whatever about a singer but trying to get a dog to do a brand new routine would not be easy.



Was talking to my OH about this very thing last night - we reckon that when in training for the semi final they must practice 2 acts, 1 for the semi final show and 1 for the final if they get lucky - otherwise itd be totally unfair - dont forget its weeks since they did the auditions, so I think that must be how it works.

I see Jamie Pugh didnt even get a look in last night - was kinda surprised at that after his audition.

Loved *************************, prefer them to Diversity - sharper and very very tight in the moves - I thought they were like something out of the Matrix!!

The 17 year old singer - meh, kinda bland, nice looking kid, nice voice, but no x-factor (maybe Im getting too old to appreciate 17 year old rugby players)


----------



## Ash 22 (27 May 2009)

Still it's a bit of extra pressure on the later qualifiers. They should give them at least a week in-between to prepare.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 May 2009)

I know there's a lot of acting on the show, especially amoung the judges, but something that bugs me is when they vote for the one to get through to the final in addition to the public vote winner. The first two judges never vote for the same one, leaving it to a cliffhanger for the last judge to be the one to kick someone out. No matter who starts voting first it always comes out that way. I mean is there never a situation where the first two might just like the same person. Of course that would remove some of the "nailbiting" for the poor contestants. They must agree beforehand who's going to do the dirty work this time.


----------



## truthseeker (27 May 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> I know there's a lot of acting on the show, especially amoung the judges, but something that bugs me is when they vote for the one to get through to the final in addition to the public vote winner. The first two judges never vote for the same one, leaving it to a cliffhanger for the last judge to be the one to kick someone out. No matter who starts voting first it always comes out that way. I mean is there never a situation where the first two might just like the same person. Of course that would remove some of the "nailbiting" for the poor contestants. They must agree beforehand who's going to do the dirty work this time.



Totally agree - I think last year there was one occasion when all 3 picked the same person (so therefore when the first 2 went it didnt matter what the third said but he said he would have picked same anyway).


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2009)

I hope Barcelona win.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (27 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> I hope Barcelona win.



OMG! that was so funny, I ripped my sides laughing.


----------



## MandaC (29 May 2009)

Will Susan win?  Her last performance was not great.  The stress is so evident in her it is effecting her performances.   I actually feel sorry for her as she seems close to breaking point.   The "Red Tops" seem to have rounded on her already - the usual build people up and then swipe the rug from under them  and are looking for some "scandal".  it is sad to see this lady's character being taken apart. She has not got the mental capacity to cope with this and it is so unfair.  I think she should pull out.


----------



## Ash 22 (30 May 2009)

What did anyone think of the decision last night to let the young girl Holly sing again ?  She will have to do a really good performance tonight to justify being in the final. I felt sorry for the juggler, they should have let him finish his act at least.


----------



## truthseeker (30 May 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> What did anyone think of the decision last night to let the young girl Holly sing again ?  She will have to do a really good performance tonight to justify being in the final. I felt sorry for the juggler, they should have let him finish his act at least.



There is no way they should have let her perform again. Totally unfair on the other acts. The last performance had problems with his cape/costume - I didnt see them offering him a second go? 
Total sham, she should not be allowed to be in the final. It shouldnt be one rule for some and a different rule for others. Acts get one shot at it - Hollie Steele shouldnt have gotten 2. 

Besides which, clearly its too much pressure on her, she is too young and unable to handle it, its not professional to start bawling your lamps out on stage during a live performance - she should go off and come back a few years down the line when she is able for the pressure and not so overwhelmed by it all - her mother should be shot for making her perform with the state its putting her into.


----------



## MandaC (30 May 2009)

If you look there were not any tears - I think it was more of a tantrum than anything else.  She made a balls of it - should not have got another chance.  If her mother had any sense she would have taken her off stage because the little girl clearly had a panic attack.  If you noticed she only start really (crying)  when she was told she was not getting another go.  Then as soon as she was told she could sing again the grin was back and no need for a hanky.  

I dont like any of the stage school kids or their performances or their pushy parents.


----------



## Vanilla (30 May 2009)

Ah she's ten years old, just a little child. If they couldn't have compassion for her and let her have another go I would have been disgusted.

Having said that I am a complete pushover for kids in any shape or form so they were probably pandering to a similar audience.

I thought she was lovely. I don't think she'll win though.

Isn't Amanda Holden a total sweetie too? She has gone right up in my estimation. 

Although I totally accept that Simon Cowell is the only one who actually ( most of the time) tells it like it is.

I am really into this show, damn you Sue Ellen!   I'd never heard of it before you posted that Susan Boyle link.


----------



## Ash 22 (31 May 2009)

She sang really well last night.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 May 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I am really into this show, damn you Sue Ellen!   I'd never heard of it before you posted that Susan Boyle link.



I wouldn't normally watch this type of stuff either but my Mother  mentioned Susan Boyle's great voice and once I listened to her on u-tube I was addicted.

I think she should have won and I was very disappointed that Jamie Pugh didn't progress further but do admit his second performance wasn't good.


----------



## Yoltan (31 May 2009)

MandaC said:


> If you look there were not any tears - I think it was more of a tantrum than anything else. She made a balls of it - should not have got another chance. If her mother had any sense she would have taken her off stage because the little girl clearly had a panic attack. If you noticed she only start really (crying) when she was told she was not getting another go. Then as soon as she was told she could sing again the grin was back and no need for a hanky.
> 
> I dont like any of the stage school kids or their performances or their pushy parents.


 
Agree with you 100%. I was disgusted that she got another chance. Don't care how old she is. Whinging brat!!


----------



## MandaC (31 May 2009)

And the judges showed favouritism towards Holly.  She was bad the first time so she should have been buzzed.  Amanda Holden buzzed the other little girl Natalie the other night, and she was only 10 too.  Why make a big deal for one and not for the other.  She wasnt showing her maternal side then.


----------



## DeeFox (2 Jun 2009)

So Susan didn't win after all that - I think this is probably a good thing given her bizarre behaviour just after the announcement.  Spinning around and lifting her dress, etc.  I saw a couple of "news bulletins" last night on BBC and Sky talking about her admittance to The Priory - I hope that the media can just leave her alone now.  That intense pressure must be awful, even for thick skinned people.


----------

